
Apple Risking User-Data Due to Poor Implementation of Differential Privacy - yeldarb
https://9to5mac.com/2017/09/18/how-secure-is-apples-differential-privacy/
======
yeldarb
Interested in hearing the opinion of any experts in differential privacy.

Is it possible that a poor implementation could be worse than not using
Differential Privacy at all? (My intuition would be "no".)

How big of a tradeoff is Apple making here? If they "correct" this would they
be getting significantly lower quality data?

